# Getting Visas for Wife and Sister in Law



## Calengineer (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

So Im moving to Abu Dhabi in a month. I know I can get a resident visa for my wife relatively easy. However, we also want to bring her sister (my sister in-law). Is it possible that we can bring her on a resident visa? Or can we only bring her on a visit visa? Can I sponsor her? or my wife even though she doesnt work?

Please help!

I should mention that I will be the only one working and my salary will be more than the minimum required. 

I am of US nationality!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can sponsor your wife, but I don't think you can sponsor your SIL. So she would have to come on a visit visa and renew it every month - if her passport allows that.


----------

